# sealey sl-1000 wood lathe



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

hi all 
i recently aquired this lathe from a friend and wanted to do some pen turning on it, as it is a solid 3/4" head stock i went and bought the Axminster junior collet chuck and a parallel pen mandrel. on receiving the chuck it seems that the tpi (much coarser thread on the head stock) is totally different to the 16tpi on the chuck. when i contacted Sealey they had never heard of that make of lathe. does anybody have any ideas to overcome this problem? 

many thanks 
Andy


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

Hi

Measure how many thread crests there are to an inch and measure the diameter of the threaded spindle, (crest to crest), and post the results here.

Regards Mick


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

hi Mick

the threaded spindle is 3/4" and there are only 8 threads on the spindle
cheers
andy


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Andy

You need to let us know how many threads there are to an inch, (or half inch if there's not an inch of thread).

3/4" x 10 threads per inch is a UNC thread - is it that?

Regards Mick


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Mick
the thread length is 3/4" long and there is 8 threads
cheers 
andy


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Andy

See this link - is the major diameter 3/4"?

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.48650350 ... 1&pid=15.1

Regards Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jun 2013)

The threaded spindle is 3/4"....the thread length is 3/4"
so it's 3/4" diameter, and the actual threaded part is 3/4" long?


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

yes p.h.i.l.p thats correct


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

OK

Could it be either 18mm x 2.5mm pitch or 20mm x 2.5mm pitch?

Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jun 2013)

a.n.d.y.4.3. - I was merely trying to clarify something that possibly could have been ambiguous - we cannot presume that everyone knows what they're talking about.
S.o.r.r.y.


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

hey Phil
thats ok mate, any help i can get is much appreciated
cheers
andy


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

hi Mick
the major diameter is 18mm, the length of the thread is 20mm and the pitch is 2.5mm. there is 8 threads on the 20mm length
cheers
andy


----------



## Spindle (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Andy

Got there in the end then  - looks like it's an M18 coarse thread - M18 x 2.5

Regards Mick

Edited - Actually, looking at spindle threads I'd be fairly confident that its a 3/4" x 10 tpi - as per some Clarke lathes and no doubt other 'clones'.


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

all i need now is to see if anybody sells or can make an adaptor for this head stock to a 3/4 x 16tpi, if anyone knows of any company or anyone that can machine this, it would be appreciated

cheers
Andy


----------



## andy43 (3 Jun 2013)

Hi Mick
many thanks for your help on this
cheers
andy


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2013)

andy43":2csn4xge said:


> all i need now is to see if anybody sells or can make an adaptor for this head stock to a 3/4 x 16tpi, if anyone knows of any company or anyone that can machine this, it would be appreciated
> 
> cheers
> Andy



"antarmike" of this parish may be able to help you but I suspect that cost of manufacture may well be greater than the cost of the lathe. Accurate one-off adaptors are not a quick thing to manufacture.


----------



## andy43 (24 Jun 2013)

hi guys,
eventually got this sorted, as i had a face plate to fit this lathe my cousin's mate made a plate with a 3/4 x 16tpi and this now bolts to my face plate which is perfectly centred, cost me £50 which i think is a really good result.


----------



## d0nni (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Andy43,

I've recently acquired the exact same lathe as yourself. Was the 3/4" x 10tpi the correct sizing? im looking to get the SuperNova2 and they do an insert for that sizing just want to make sure its correct before ordering as i'm buying online

Thanks for your help.

Andrew


----------



## d0nni (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Andy,

No real idea on the age. if i was too guess i would say its easily 20/30 years old. yeah the spindle is solid. i've attached a picture of the spindle. might refresh your memory


----------



## andy43 (2 Feb 2017)

PM'D you Andrew


----------

